# So much for the iPad mini



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

$329 for 16GB; same screen resolution as original Fire, but larger at 7.9". Case dimensions almost identical to 7" HD. I think I'll pass.......but the new iPad 4, that looks good. Same price as the New iPad (iPad 3), but much better specs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does, apparently, have two cameras, so for those that care about that it's a step up.  Not sure it's a $130 step up.

OTOH, if you're heavily invested in the apple ecosystem, the Fire doesn't do you much good.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does, apparently, have two cameras, so for those that care about that it's a step up. Not sure it's a $130 step up.
> 
> OTOH, if you're heavily invested in the apple ecosystem, the Fire doesn't do you much good.


I agree on all points. However, it does raise interesting issues for the technology addicted. For example, how many cameras do you need? I suspect that most people considering it will already have a smartphone. I still haven't seen a lot of people walking around with iPads in front of their faces taking pictures.

I suspect the deciding factor for most people will be Apple vs. Amazon ecosystem.

Probably a few unhappy iPad 3 purchasers. Six months is an awfully short product life cycle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am still rocking an original iPad... it is probably my least favorite device... I thought the mini might be worth it but I know now, just a little patience and a better, new model will be out in no time!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like it will be a Nexus for me. 32g, the screen is WAY better and it's $79 cheaper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> I still haven't seen a lot of people walking around with iPads in front of their faces taking pictures.


I have. Lots, for example, at the recent Springsteen concert. And at the car shows I go to. I'm disappointed that the Fire 4G doesn't have two cameras because I would use it.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

One benefit I'd note is that some (myself included) prefer the 4:3 screen ratio of the iPads to the 16:9 wide screen ratio of tablets like the Fire and Nexus 7 (and most Android tablets in general).

I find 16x9 to narrow in portrait orientation which is how I use my iPad 2 most of the time as I mostly read on it (PDFs for work, Newspapers etc.).

That said, 7" tablets aren't for me as a lot of the PDFs I read for work are large page documents with lots of tables and figures so I need the 9.7" screen.  Heck, even it's too small for some scholarly journal articles and I still end up having to read half page at a time in land scape which is annoying--especially if there are 2 or 3 columns of text as it's a lot of scrolling back and forth.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have. Lots, for example, at the recent Springsteen concert. And at the car shows I go to. I'm disappointed that the Fire 4G doesn't have two cameras because I would use it.
> 
> Betsy


Must be a Virgiinia thing


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've seen a lot of people taking pics on iPads too.  One of my friends does it a lot.

I never do it as I don't lug my ipad around other than back and forth to work, so I just take pictures with my iPhone that's always with me.  When traveling I'll take my digital camera and just snap a few things on the phone if I want to post stuff to facebook right away.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> Looks like it will be a Nexus for me. 32g, the screen is WAY better and it's $79 cheaper.


Yup. Nothing there that I need that my Nexus 7 won't do. I was whining about not having a smaller iPad for several years, but Apple is a day late and many dollars too much. The iPad mini is still a bit too large for me.

Mike


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my ipad and consider my iphone the mini version, I don't think I would use an in between version


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Just Wondering said:


> I agree on all points. However, it does raise interesting issues for the technology addicted. For example, how many cameras do you need? I suspect that most people considering it will already have a smartphone. I still haven't seen a lot of people walking around with iPads in front of their faces taking pictures.
> 
> I suspect the deciding factor for most people will be Apple vs. Amazon ecosystem.
> 
> Probably a few unhappy iPad 3 purchasers. Six months is an awfully short product life cycle.


Not me, it's not a real upgrade at all, I don't need a better chip, mine is plenty fast already. Weakest revision yet, retina screen update was a much better upgrade imo. Now if they'd matched the slim profile of the mini and managed to reduce the weight that would have been more worthwhile.

I'm not invested in either ecosystem financially, I hate iTunes so I never use it and I don't buy digital content from either Apple or Amazon, 90% of the apps I use are free ones. It's the ease of use that keeps me with Apple and the integration with other devices, eg take a photo on iPhone and it's beamed straight to the iPad, no other tablet can match that.

I'd never buy a Fire though, I dislike the look of the reskinned Android, no access to Android marketplace, slow browser and it's full of ads.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've only had my iPad (3) since launch day, doubt if I will upgrade. As for the mini, I purchased the galaxy tab 7 inch for hen I wanted something smaller to carry in my purse, and it works great. I also have the fire, so there's not really a need for the mini. Maybe, if I sell one of my other 7 inch devices. I use my tab for things I can't pull up on my iPad. I use the fire for amazon stuff, movies mainly, thru prime.  The price of the mini isn't that great either. Guess I'd have to try it out first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> Must be a Virgiinia thing


Or DC, or Maryland, or Tennessee, or New York, or California.  Just based on my personal experience. 

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm getting so confused on why they would come out with a new iPad so quickly. I understand the mini but it just seems odd to me why they didn't just wait and release the new iPad 4 with the iPhone 5. I just upgraded my iPad and love it so I'll pass on this one. I don't use the camera on my iPad so that doesn't really interest me.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I'm getting so confused on why they would come out with a new iPad so quickly. I understand the mini but it just seems odd to me why they didn't just wait and release the new iPad 4 with the iPhone 5. I just upgraded my iPad and love it so I'll pass on this one. I don't use the camera on my iPad so that doesn't really interest me.


They stagger them so that diehards feel they need to buy them all.  If they released them all in one day, then most consumers would pick ONE to buy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> They stagger them so that diehards feel they need to buy them all.  If they released them all in one day, then most consumers would pick ONE to buy.


Probably right. Since I just bought the iPad 3 two months ago, this is one bandwagon I won't get on. I'm a tech junkie, but even I can't justify buying a new one. I bought the 64GB 4g so changing at this point would be crazy.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I had looked forward to the iPad Mini announcement, but when it was announced (confirming earlier rumors) that the screen resolution is non-Retina and that the price is still $130 above the 16GB Retina-like Fire HD and, hopefully as of the 29th, the Retina-like 16GB Google Nexus 7, all interest was dashed. The cynic in me feels that the iPad Mini resolution allows for the easy upgrade to Retina next year. No thanks.

Plus, the increase to 32GB remains the exorbitant $100, while Amazon and Google both increase the storage in theirs by half that.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I'm getting so confused on why they would come out with a new iPad so quickly.


I read the chip used in the new iPad wasn't ready in time for the iPad 3 release.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> I still haven't seen a lot of people walking around with iPads in front of their faces taking pictures.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have. Lots, for example, at the recent Springsteen concert. And at the car shows I go to. I'm disappointed that the Fire 4G doesn't have two cameras because I would use it.
> 
> Betsy


Me too. . . . . and videos as well -- in Kentucky and Ohio. And our friends said they saw lots of people holding up their iPads and focusing on the picture there, rather than looking _directly at the whales_  on their Alaskan cruise. They thought _that_ was pretty silly. 



Kathy said:


> I'm getting so confused on why they would come out with a new iPad so quickly. I understand the mini but it just seems odd to me why they didn't just wait and release the new iPad 4 with the iPhone 5. I just upgraded my iPad and love it so I'll pass on this one. I don't use the camera on my iPad so that doesn't really interest me.


Honestly? I think they were worried about losing market share, what with the many quality 7" tablets recently released -- Google, Samsung, Amazon. So they went with what they could produce pretty quickly first. They basically pioneered the tablet -- but other companies were first with a smaller, arguably more portable, tablet. . . .fits in your pocket and all that. They wanted a piece of that.

I expect there'll be an improved version later. Still, I expect it will be priced ridiculously high -- but people will buy it because it's an iThing.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect there'll be an improved version later. Still, I expect it will be priced ridiculously high -- but people will buy it because it's an iThing.


I doubt that actually. They haven't upped the price on the 9.7" iPad line as upgrades came out. The price tiers for the iPad 1, 2 and 3 (the retina one) are all the same. iPad 2 has stuck around at a lower price.

Apple just tends to add features often and keep price tiers the same to keep a lot of people upgrading often. Rather than keeping devices out for a while and dropping prices as they get older.

So I'd be shocked if they didn't in a year or so put out an upgraded iPad mini with retina screen, faster chip etc. for the same price tiers of the current iPad mini.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll hold out for a retina mini.  I have a Nexus7 bought when they first came out.  Wish I had held out for the 32GB version.  The hundred dollar jump in price with each GB jump is twice what the Nexus is for the same leap.  I was looking forward to getting a Mini but just can't justify one at their cost.  Not interested in the camera as a feature - would rather have had retina display.  If the iTouch could have it, I wonder why the Mini didn't, given the extra cost above other competition.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, I'm pretty disappointed in Apple.  They've never been in the front technologically, and now they're stepping further back.  I really wanted an iPad mini.  But, with the lousy screen resolution and ridiculous price,well..............let's just say Steve Jobs would NEVER have brought this sub-par device to market.  I kind of get the feeling that the Apple execs down the street from me are thinking "WOW....people will buy just about anything!  Let's charge a whole bunch for a device that's not up to par with the $199 devices, and watch 'em line up!".

I'm keeping the 8.9'" Fire on order.  At least I don't feel stupid spending $500 on THAT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I doubt that actually. They haven't upped the price on the 9.7" iPad line as upgrades came out. The price tiers for the iPad 1, 2 and 3 (the retina one) are all the same. iPad 2 has stuck around at a lower price.
> 
> Apple just tends to add features often and keep price tiers the same to keep a lot of people upgrading often. Rather than keeping devices out for a while and dropping prices as they get older.
> 
> So I'd be shocked if they didn't in a year or so put out an upgraded iPad mini with retina screen, faster chip etc. for the same price tiers of the current iPad mini.


Well. . . but. . . .to me. . . .if it's the same price as this one. . . .it's a ridiculous price.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

The thing that offends me the most is the $100 jump for each bump in memory. That's just an all out cash grab.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . but. . . .to me. . . .if it's the same price as this one. . . .it's a ridiculous price.


Well, that's a different issue of course. All the iPads cost more than Fires or other Android tablets. So they probably are ridiculously priced for a lot of users since many people are hardly doing anything with their tablets other than surfing the net, checking e-mail and using standard/basic apps (newspapers, magazines, games etc.). No need for the much vaster iPad app selection if your tablet uses are that basic, so no real reason to spend the extra cash.

I'm suck with iOS as the app selection is much better and my uses a bit more advanced since I do work stuff on my iPad. And I need the 4:3 screen as noted as 16x9 screens are just too narrow in portrait orientation for a lot of reading or document work. But I do agree that the iPad mini is too high as 7" tablets are pretty much worthless for anything but content consumption. Screen is just too small for doing any real work type stuff on them--even simple stuff like reading letter sized documents as just too much scrolling/zooming in and out required. So I"d be hard pressed to recommend an iPad mini to someone over a Nexus 7. I turn people away from the Fire too though as I see no reason to pay the same as the Nexus to be locked into Amazon's Android interface and their App store rather than the current Android OS (Ice Cream Sandwich currently) and the full Android marketplace.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Well, that's a different issue of course. All the iPads cost more than Fires or other Android tablets. So they probably are ridiculously priced for a lot of users since many people are hardly doing anything with their tablets other than surfing the net, checking e-mail and using standard/basic apps (newspapers, magazines, games etc.). No need for the much vaster iPad app selection if your tablet uses are that basic, so no real reason to spend the extra cash.
> 
> I'm suck with iOS as the app selection is much better and my uses a bit more advanced since I do work stuff on my iPad. And I need the 4:3 screen as noted as 16x9 screens are just too narrow in portrait orientation for a lot of reading or document work. But I do agree that the iPad mini is too high as 7" tablets are pretty much worthless for anything but content consumption. Screen is just too small for doing any real work type stuff on them--even simple stuff like reading letter sized documents as just too much scrolling/zooming in and out required. So I"d be hard pressed to recommend an iPad mini to someone over a Nexus 7. I turn people away from the Fire too though as I see no reason to pay the same as the Nexus to be locked into Amazon's Android interface and their App store rather than the current Android OS (Ice Cream Sandwich currently) and the full Android marketplace.


I'm thinking that the apps at this point are mostly comparable. . . .I rarely come across one that is ONLY for Apple -- and then it's usually something like a specific store app and they just haven't done it for Android yet. And it's even more rarely one that I really wish _did_ have an android version. 

Similarly, there are very few apps I've found in Google Play that I can't find in Amazon's App store. And, even then, it's often available via 1Mobile or some other app vendor. (Can you get iThink apps _anywhere else_ than through Apple?)

As to the Fire launcher, I'm fine with that. I don't see it as either better or worse than the more generic OS -- which I also use on both my phone and my Xoom. It's just different.

I agree that the proportions on the regular sized iPads are better for display of things that would normally be on, say, an 8½ x 11 sheet of paper. But that's the only clear advantage I see -- all else in terms of comparison is, at best, neutral, and the price is, for me, a big negative.

But, you know, they are really cute. . . .and people who have 'em seem to love 'em. And that's fine with me.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, only the Apple app store on a non-jailbroken iPad.  But pretty moot since they're up to like 300,000 apps.

But again, that's moot for most people.  As a college professor/researcher who uses my iPad for work I use a lot more different apps (particularly work related things) than the average tablet user.  And the 4:3 screen (and a big screen) is a must for me as I read a lot of 8.5x11 docs on my iPad.  So I know my uses are out of the norm as I'm more of a power user.  Any tablet will fit most people's needs.  One's pretty much as good as the next when it comes to internet, email, streaming video, magazines etc., so price should matter more than features to most as all tablets will offer most of the features and apps they need.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

ginaf20697 said:


> The thing that offends me the most is the $100 jump for each bump in memory. That's just an all out cash grab.


Apple can do it because folks will pay for it. I did it a year ago for my iPhone 4S, getting a 32GB for my music, but primarily the iPhone for the Retina screen.

As far as a tablet goes, I'll buy a Fire HD or Google Nexus 7 or the rumored Nexus 10, and my next phone will probably be an Android.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I am also surprised they came out with iPad 4.  I will not be buying it as I just got the "new iPad" when it was released in March (?).  That is a little too quick.  I think whoever said above that the iPad mini is being set for an update soon to Retina is correct.  Apple is getting ridiculous with their (obvious) holding back of one thing so that they can release a new product that everyone will buy.  I think Apple is kind of transparent with their marketing ploys in this way but I also think this time they have really alienated some people.  I'm not angry or anything like that because my "new iPad" is awesome, but I am disappointed that they did this so quickly.  On the other hand, can you blame them?  So many people will buy these things anyway leading to huge profits!

I was looking forward to an iPad mini as well but I did not order one.  I can't justify the non retina display at this point, especialy since I feel it is likely they will upgrade to retina in 6 months to a year.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

The positive thing about the release of the iPad 4, though this doesn't help those who bought the iPad 3 more than a month ago, is that refurbished iPad 3's are now priced at $379 (16GB) / $469 (32GB) / $549 (64GB), WiFi only models. Admittedly, I'm tempted.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

jaspertyler said:


> I am also surprised they came out with iPad 4. I will not be buying it as I just got the "new iPad" when it was released in March (?). That is a little too quick. I think whoever said above that the iPad mini is being set for an update soon to Retina is correct. Apple is getting ridiculous with their (obvious) holding back of one thing so that they can release a new product that everyone will buy. I think Apple is kind of transparent with their marketing ploys in this way but I also think this time they have really alienated some people. I'm not angry or anything like that because my "new iPad" is awesome, but I am disappointed that they did this so quickly. On the other hand, can you blame them? So many people will buy these things anyway leading to huge profits!
> 
> I was looking forward to an iPad mini as well but I did not order one. I can't justify the non retina display at this point, especialy since I feel it is likely they will upgrade to retina in 6 months to a year.


This sums me up, too. I was pretty surprised by the announcements. In retrospect, I think all the rumors flying around about the mini really did a disservice to the announcement. The highlight of the program should have been the new iMacs and Mac minis, IMO. The mini was priced higher than I had imagined, and I think that was pretty disappointing for a lot of us.

Regular product refreshes are a part of the industry, but when wolfe holds these secretive major events, they need to deliver with something that really wows. When the ipad came out, I remember wondering just who the target audience would be. I wonder the same thing now with the mini. But I do think they'll start selling a few for the holidays!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I think they'll sell very well.  I'm not interested in 7" tablets at all, but there's clearly a big market for them given the success of the Fire and Nexus 7.  And even with the mini being more expensive, they'll still sell a lot.  A lot of people with iPads will get them to use on the go, or for their kids to use instead of hogging there's all the time etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, on the day _after_ the mini was announced. . . . Amazon sold a record number of Fires. . . . . .and the page now has a direct comparison of the two with some relative specifications and a quote from Gizmodo.

I fully expect Mr. Jobs to come visit some of those apple execs this week. . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love my original iPad.  Really, I'm not sure it's legal to like a device this much.  I use it as my primary computer, so I also use a lot of productivity apps.  And most of the apps I use have an equivalent in the Amazon store, but not all of them.

While I did want an iPod Touch for something to carry in my pocket when I'm birding or doing other stuff where I really travel light, the iPad Mini really doesn't offer anything that I would want.  It's not enough smaller; I'd rather just carry the iPad.  It doesn't give me a better screen.

I've ordered a Fire 4G with the goal of seeing how it compares to the iPad for me as a "working" device.  We'll see....

Saw the comparison today.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the screen is the big thing that people are disappointed about -- why couldn't the mini have at least as good a screen as the 3?  

I'm guessing you'll still prefer the iPad for most stuff. . . .thought the Fire will have the advantage of inexpensive 4G connectivity when out and about. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the screen is the big thing that people are disappointed about -- why couldn't the mini have at least as good a screen as the 3?
> 
> I'm guessing you'll still prefer the iPad for most stuff. . . .thought the Fire will have the advantage of inexpensive 4G connectivity when out and about. . . . . .


Yeah, I agree about the screen. And it's the thing Amazon is crowing about.

I'm keeping an open mind about the Fire 4G. Right now my plan is for it to be my "going out" device and the iPad my home device because of the 4G, but I'm open to the possibilities.

Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It looks like they just shrunk the iPad 2. I have an iPad 2, and see no reason to upgrade. The screen is good enough. If Apple made the mini with the older screen to save money, why is the price so much more than the Fire and Nexus? Oh well, I will use my 2 for a few years more. When I pay $500 for something I use it as long as I can.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm thinking that the apps at this point are mostly comparable. . . .I rarely come across one that is ONLY for Apple -- and then it's usually something like a specific store app and they just haven't done it for Android yet. And it's even more rarely one that I really wish _did_ have an android version.


Over the last few months, I've (mostly) switched from the Apple eco-system over to Android (HTC phone and Nexus 7 tablet)... I have four IOS apps that I used a lot that aren't available with comparable functionality for Android: Geosphere, Leonard Maltin's Movie Guide, and the two GPS/map apps from Motion-X.

Yeah, there are are Android apps that have a degree of what I was accustomed to using, but when I work with them them, it's obvious the what I have is a work-around for the way I _used_ to do things. It's a very minor inconvenience, though, and the longer I use the Android apps, the less I miss the IOS ones. I think it's a matter of acclimating to the new environment.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's like Mac vs. PC or Coke vs. Pepsi -- all in what you're used to.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's just what you're used to and what one prefers really.

And once you pick one you're kind of stuck if you're someone that buys a lot of apps as you lose all those if you switch to the other and have to waste more money re-buying the same apps (or equivalents) on the other platform.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, it's just what you're used to and what one prefers really.
> 
> And once you pick one you're kind of stuck if you're someone that buys a lot of apps as you lose all those if you switch to the other and have to waste more money re-buying the same apps (or equivalents) on the other platform.


Sort of like ebooks, once you have a huge Kindle library, you're unlikely to switch to a Nook


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm another one who's stumped by their weak screen resolution; there's no real valid reason to have done that other than to snare a whole bunch of money on an early release on what they probably -really- want to release later.

Just bought myself a Galaxy Note 5.3" and it has a very nice high resolution screen, in all honesty, I consider it to be much of what I'd have expected the iPad-mini to be.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> Sort of like ebooks, once you have a huge Kindle library, you're unlikely to switch to a Nook


Yep. Though for me the pull is even stronger here as I need my apps, but seldom re-read books anyway. Plus one can strip DRM and convert format on e-books if they were so inclined. While there's no way to get you iOS apps on an Android device or vice versa.

I don't mind though. I'm 100% happy with my iPhone and iPad (and Kindle!) so I've never had any thoughts of switching anyway. Only thing that's mildly tempting is the Microsoft Surface since that will probably be better for productivity US (i.e. have full Office software, rather than hit and miss third party apps)--but I don't like widescreens on tablets as I've said here and have less interest in doing office work on a tablet now that I have an ultrabook laptop from work.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> I'm another one who's stumped by their weak screen resolution; there's no real valid reason to have done that other than to snare a whole bunch of money on an early release on what they probably -really- want to release later.


I think the reason for the screen resolution was not money. From what I read, they were trying to make it easier for app developers. The resolution of the iPad mini is the same as the iPad 2, so, in theory, developers won't have to redesign the apps.

Android app developers complain all the time about the fragmentation of the market with so many screen sizes and resolutions, and Apple has tried hard over the years to keep their developers as happy as possible by minimizing the fragmentation.

That said, developers probably will have to do some redesign if their app relies on small(ish) buttons. What is small on an iPad 2 will be tiny on the mini.

And I've no intention to upgrade. I bought an iPad 2 because it was cheaper than the 3, and I'm still perfectly happy with it. It does everything I need perfectly well. The mini would be too small for me to do work on. And I've got my Touch for a smaller device to do most of my reading on. While I'd love to find an excuse for another 7 inch tablet, I can't find a reason to buy one.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That shouldn't matter.  That's just the reason the screen is the physical size it is.  They could have made it the same size and given in the resolution of the retina screens that are on the iPad 3 and 4.  The physical size ratio (height by width) is what needs to stay the same.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Much as I like my Fire HD, I wish I hadn't seen the iPad Mini today. So thin, so light. Barely bigger footprint but a noticeable increase in screen size.  Which probably makes it a skosh big for me for reading, and that might be what keeps me with my HD. That, and I'm cheap!   And I'd miss my Pyramid Solitaire game and my magazine apps. 

DH has the iPad 3 and seems pretty interested in the Mini, tho - he didn't comment on any loss of screen resolution.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd actually like the bigger screen, and especially the 4:3 ratio, if I wanted a tablet as a reader.  16x9 screens are just too narrow in portrait and too wide in landscape for my liking when it comes to reading.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just saw one at the Apple store. I LOVE the size and would be all over it if it was just a bit cheaper. But with no expandable memory the lowest I'm willing to go is 32g and $429 is just too much


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a chance to really hold and touch the new mini. It's so light!! Love that about it! The screen is ok, same as iPad 2, I have the 3, so I did notice the difference when reading email, or web pages on it. Wasn't a deal breaker, but it noticeable, since imnalways on my iPad 3. They only had 64g, which I wasn't interested in. 

I really like the size factor of the device. I'm still on the fence on whether or not I get one. I have my original fire, which I mainly watch prime movies on. Hate the web on it. I also have my galaxy tab 7+, which mainly gets used when I go to sites my iPad refuses to pull up...lol , and I carry it in my purse when I don't want to lug my iPad. 

I like the idea of the lighter, smaller iPad, with all my apps. Still undecided, but it's a very nice little device!! Very light!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the screen on the mini is better than the iPad 2. I have them both in front of me right now. It's not a huge difference, but noticeable enough to me. 
Can I also just say that I wish EVERY phone, tablet, camera, etc manufacturer would switch over to this new connector.  What I wouldn't give to have 1 simple cord to use with them all. And this one goes in either way, because you know with the others,it takes you 5 tries to connect the stupid cord..


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> That shouldn't matter. That's just the reason the screen is the physical size it is. They could have made it the same size and given in the resolution of the retina screens that are on the iPad 3 and 4. The physical size ratio (height by width) is what needs to stay the same.


According to this MacWorld article, it does make a difference.

Despite the Retina controversy, giving the iPad mini a screen resolution (1024 by 768 pixels) identical to that of the iPad 2 was perhaps the savviest decision Apple made when designing the mini. It means that any iPad app compatible with the iPad 2 (which Apple still sells) works with the iPad mini with no extra effort on the part of the developer. And since even the latest iPad apps are written to work on both Retina iPads and the iPad 2, this means that the iPad mini has several hundred thousand native apps ready and waiting for it.

In fact, I think this app compatibility is a major reason Apple didn't offer a Retina display on the first iPad mini. For the iPad mini to be immediately viable, it needed apps. Not scaled-up or -down apps, but optimized apps. (Many people who use a Google or Amazon tablet are nodding their heads right now.) For both practical and technical reasons, I don't think Apple could have given the iPad mini a display with the full-size iPad's 2048-by-1536 resolution-consider that such a resolution at the iPad mini's smaller size would have given it the highest pixel density of any Apple product. So a Retina display on the iPad mini would have been one specifically optimized for the mini's size, and yet another resolution for developers to target. That would have meant only a handful of iPad mini-optimized apps available at launch, with other apps scaled up or down. I think a Retina iPad mini, with its own resolution, will happen someday (likely next year), but only after the iPad mini has sold in the millions and is an established part of the iPad lineup.

http://www.macworld.com/article/2013515/review-ipad-mini-gives-you-most-of-an-ipad-at-half-the-size.html#jump

Oh, and he agrees that the screen is better than an iPad 2, and once you get used to it, the lack of Retina isn't bad, he thinks.

Still sticking with my iPad 2, though I do want to wander into a Best Buy and play with one.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just can't see how that matters.

All apps work on the iPad Mini, iPad 2 and the iPad 3 & 4 with the retina a screen.  I guess maybe app developers have to put out updates to optimize them for the retina screen, but I'm pretty sure every app I have got an update for that around when the iPad 3 came out.

In any case, I'm sticking with my iPad 2 as well.  I'll never buy a tablet with a screen smaller than 9.7" so the mini is moot.  The iPad 4 is tempting with the added speed, and the retina screen is amazing.  But not enough to get me to shell out $600 to upgrade right now.  I'll upgrade when my battery life starts diminishing.  So maybe the iPad 5 or 6.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> I'll never buy a tablet with a screen smaller than 9.7" so the mini is moot.


And far be it for me to argue with anyone -- it's your decision and everyone is different.

But I do have to say I felt like you exactly until I held the mini in my hand, and then all bets were off. And I thought for SURE I couldn't use a mini to read my graphic novels, not with these old eyes, and yet I was wrong there again. Now I can't even bear to pick up my iPad 3 anymore (despite it being my favorite device after I upgraded from the iPad 2) and I know now I'll never buy anything larger than the mini again. I truly feel if the mini had been released first there WOULD be no larger tablets (because it's just the perfect size).

So even if you are firm in your convictions you should understand that you may end up in a dwindling minority of people. I think even Jobs would have backed down from his declarations if he could have seen the mini.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

As I said, I need the big screen as I read a lot of letter sized documents on my iPad.  In fact, that's the main reason I bought one.  I read a ton of scholarly research articles for work, and with my tablet I can have all those on one device and not have to lug printouts back and forth (and kill a bunch of trees printing them out).

But they're document sized files for the most part, and a 7" screen just isn't big enough to display full ages of that at a readable level.  And I hate reading 1/2 page at a time in portrait.  Especially since I'm reading things with lots of tables and figures, lots with multiple columns of text etc. as it's too much scrolling up and down to see everything.  Same with working on documents in the Word apps etc.

I know my needs aren't typical though.  Tablets are basically toys for most people to just do some light web surfing, check e-mail, read news and books, play games etc.  Actually doing some work on one necessitates a larger screen for me. 

I do think there's a big market for 7" tablets, but I think 10" ones will stick around too.  If not then I'd just go back to printing out my documents if it got to some point where my iPad died and I couldn't find a 10" replacement.  I don't need a tablet just for surfing,e-mail etc.  I can do all that on my computers and iPhone.  The document reading is the only reason I wanted one.  That and reading newspapers is about all I use my iPad for, and the newspapers I'd be fine just using the web sites.


----------



## mkelley (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, and reading is all I do on mine as well (but books and graphic novels).  I don't think even a 10" tablet is big enough to surf the web, at least the way I do it (which is to be very interactive, on forums and other input type networks.  Plus I tend to have ten or more tabs open at the same time).

I agree with you about creating content -- you need at the very least a portable computer (like my Macbook Air) but for anything really serious I can't imagine working without my dual 20" monitors (but I create animation for television so my needs may not be typical, just like yours aren't).  But I don't see tablets as content creators, nor do I think the vast majority of folks are creating content.

And I do think larger tablets will die out.  7" tablets are too small, but the mini hits the sweet spot and, as I said, I really think if this had come out first a larger tablet would have never come.  I'll bet a dollar that within a year from now the mini will be Apple's biggest iPad seller by far, and will even rival the iPhone in terms of units moved.  Oh, perhaps they will still make a large tablet for niche folks like yourself, just like they still sell a hard drive iPod for those who need far more than 64gb of storage (Wait.  Do they still sell one?  Hmmm, I don't really know.  If not then perhaps I'm wrong about them keeping the larger tablet around).

I'm just glad I lived long enough to see all this.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

mkelley said:


> I agree with you about creating content -- you need at the very least a portable computer (like my Macbook Air) but for anything really serious I can't imagine working without my dual 20" monitors (but I create animation for television so my needs may not be typical, just like yours aren't). But I don't see tablets as content creators, nor do I think the vast majority of folks are creating content.


I bought my iPad 2 for creating content. I like editing on my desktop but for the actual writing, my iPad is perfect. I like to do my writing at coffee shops, and for some reason they frown on me dragging in my 27" monitor. 

I haven't seen a mini yet, but I suspect I'd find the screen a bit small for writing on.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mkelley said:


> Oh, perhaps they will still make a large tablet for niche folks like yourself, just like they still sell a hard drive iPod for those who need far more than 64gb of storage (Wait. Do they still sell one? Hmmm, I don't really know. If not then perhaps I'm wrong about them keeping the larger tablet around).


Yes, they still sell the hard drive iPod. It's called the iPod classic.

I think bigger screen tablets will stick around. They're hugely popular in colleges. My university is starting to give them to faculty (I already had my own so didn't request one), encouraging their use in the class rooms, lots of students have them and use them for taking notes in my classes and buy iPad versions of textbooks. Those will always need big screens as the pages have to be big for all the tables and figures and charts in a lot of textbooks. So I see a market for 9.7" and up tablets sticking around as they continue to expand in usage in higher ed and other settings. Sales may drop in the consumer market though as 7" tablets that are cheaper and more portable probably fit the bill more for most folks.

For working on the go, I have a Dell XPS 13 ultrabook from work that I love. Pretty much their version of the Macbook air.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's true, Mooshie. My younger nephew started Brown Medical School this year, & the students were required to get the iPad. Of course, that was before the Mini came out. He loves his. He got the iPad 3. My older nephew is in UMass Medical School & he uses the iPhone. He loves his. Both boys have medical apps on their iDevices.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> For working on the go, I have a Dell XPS 13 ultrabook from work that I love. Pretty much their version of the Macbook air.


I have one of those I just bought a few weeks ago and it is turning out to be a pretty wonderful little machine.

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I love it.  Only down side is the track pad can be a little wonky sometimes, but otherwise it's a great laptop.


----------

